# Resetting your metabolism



## Leethal (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a question about resetting your metabolism, I definitely eat many fewer calories than 10k/lb how can I reset this so I can work on losing fat and gaining LBM? Won't I gain a bunch of weight until my Metabolism resets?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

Not if you are gradual, watch sugars and starches, which usually means bringing  Protein and Fat up first....give the body 5-7 days to acclimate at each new higher level, hunger is a "good sign"...keep meal frequency high....

Gradual...means SMALL changes, maybe 100-150 kcals 

DP


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm glad you addressed this. 
So, DP, would you say 5-7 days is a reliable average....even with more substantial increases? (250-300 cals)

Hi Leethal, welcome to IM!
I've been working with the metabolic re-set approach in the recent past, and in a period of roughly 4 months I've increased my caloric intake from (est) 1400 cals per day to roughly 2400 cals per day with little to no weight gain. Of course, I haven't lost any 'weight' either, but this may be due to several other factors. But the name of the game is.....ready for this DP?..... *Patience!  * Good luck!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

Good for you DaMayor!  A lot of people just jump right into that and wonder why they gained weight and think its the wrong thing to do so they drop their cals again.   Good job- not many people are patient enough to do this.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good for you DaMayor!  A lot of people just jump right into that and wonder why they gained weight and think its the wrong thing to do so they drop their cals again.




I am guilty of that.  

I am ready to do it right this time.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Believe me, after a while it is VERY tempting to drop cals because that's the way we've been programmed to think over the years. 
I think the most important thing for new folks to remember (actually a self directed statement) is that any progress, whether it be related to diet or training, takes time........months, maybe even years! So patience is key.

Now, *P-Funk*,Jodi,DP,W8,TP,Kuso, et al.....all together now..."I Told You So!"


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Now, Jodi,DP,W8,TP,Kuso, et al.....all together now..."I Told You So!"


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

DP...we need to bloody well finish our book!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

About what? The transformation stubborn Jack-asses into conformists? Can I do the illustrations?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

No...about how to eat properly   You could supply us w/ before and afters


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Oooh I don't know, I'm not quite there yet....few slips here and there.....working on it. The biggest challenge is psychological. (no comments from the peanut gallery please)


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DP...we need to bloody well finish our book!



I could help you sell it here!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

How long until you finish your book?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Did I just hear....ChaChing!?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I'm glad you addressed this.
> So, DP, would you say 5-7 days is a reliable average....even with more substantial increases? (250-300 cals)
> 
> ...



  Told you so 

100-150 seems to be the norm for slow or sluggish metabolisms,  200-250 for moderate and up to 500 a week  (5-7) for smoking appetites.....

The trick is to induce hunger before you move on, and stabilize BW


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DP...we need to bloody well finish our book!






> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I could help you sell it here!







> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> How long until you finish your book?



It's actually a DVD (Training/Nutrition)...or a CD....

We can't finish it until w8 can focus more....her ADD is almost gone! 

Thanks Prince.....I think we'd like that!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

DM= you consumed 1400 cal? that is crazy low isnt it? i am cutting and still take in 1500 cal's and i am 135lbs.

Thanks for this thread though i am definately going to use this approach once my comps are done in 8 weeks.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Told you so
> 
> The trick is to induce hunger before you move on, and stabilize BW



I knew you'd say that. If you put some ice on that thing immediately, you can keep the swelling to a minimum.
 

So, in other words, after overcoming the intitial feeling that one is 'force feeding' (i.e., for me, week one of more balanced 'mini meals' vs. single macro 'snacks' was damned uncomfortable) the development of a more pronounced appetite, even though the intake is the same/consistent, is a sign that it is okay to proceed.....close enough? Or should one maintain this 'condition' for the 5-7 days you mentioned earlier, then move on?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> DM= you consumed 1400 cal? that is crazy low isnt it? i am cutting and still take in 1500 cal's and i am 135lbs.
> 
> Thanks for this thread though i am definately going to use this approach once my comps are done in 8 weeks.



Yeah, J'Bo..that was pretty much it. When I first started, I was probably only consuming ~1200! I was self employed, on the go, a smoker, etc. I could usually go all day if I had to.. a cup of coffee here, couple of smokes there....I'd eat when my blood sugar bottomed out. Trying to make a buck...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh boy..i thought that it was a bad dieting tactic...i am glad that you now have the knowledge and motivation to follow a better path.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

You're going to make me say it twice aren't you? Damn, J'Bo!

I owe a lot to the .....people of.....IM..............gulp........*runs to the bathroom*


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

running to the bathroom? you have some digestion issues?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, I'm choking on my pride. LOL!

Hey Leethal! Sorry for hogging up your thread, buddy. I hope you got something out of this.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2003)

lol......this thread has gone completely south........DM has done it again


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Ah get outta town! I appologize, Mr. Funk, you should have been at the top of the "I told you so" list...my bad. As far as the thread, hey, I told Leethal I was sorry...whatta you want from me?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2003)

lol, yes i should have been on top, for the past couple of months i was basically force feeding you through your pm box..lol


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

True, true. You were instrumental in making me the man I am today.... Thanks for the help, bud.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2003)

no prblem, DM


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

*New Question... * 

Let's say someone is attempting to "re-set" their metabolism. Slowly they are increasing calories....monitoring closely for any gains.....increasing cals as warranted/tolerated within the proper 5-7 day span, etc.
Should this person be depleting or keeping minimal carbs w/ carb-ups? Or maintaining a balanced p/c/f until they top out?


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> If you put some ice on that thing immediately, you can keep the swelling to a minimum.




Too late man, I believe its cronic


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> *New Question... *
> 
> Let's say someone is attempting to "re-set" their metabolism. Slowly they are increasing calories....monitoring closely for any gains.....increasing cals as warranted/tolerated within the proper 5-7 day span, etc.
> Should this person be depleting or keeping minimal carbs w/ carb-ups? Or maintaining a balanced p/c/f until they top out?



Look more at the week's average, although carb-ups should not be 100% untill the caloric average is up a bit  (maybe 50% the first time, 75% the second...etc), or unless  the "depletion" is maximal 

The "other" macronutrients become more critical in this process...

DP


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The "other" macronutrients become more critical in this process...
> 
> DP



Meaning fat and protein....in what way? Do you mean simply as sources for the caloric increase? Or is there more?
Speaking of ratios, during a metabolic bump like this, should we remain as balanced as possible? (e.g., macros-33.3/33.3/33.3)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

I have to go, will try to get to this...yes, fat, fiber, protein 

No, we like 50% P, 15 % C and 35% F........plus or minus 5%......bulking ratios would be different  (faster less IR metabolisms get more CHO, but always slow burners)  The protein obviously falls as we approach 2800-3000 cals 

DP


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I have to go, will try to get to this...yes, fat, fiber, protein
> 
> No, we like 50% P, 15 % C and 35% F........plus or minus 5%......bulking ratios would be different  (faster less IR metabolisms get more CHO, but always slow burners)  The protein obviously falls as we approach 2800-3000 cals
> ...


Yeah, I agree w/ those ratios...I was just throwing out an example. 
I just thought you had an ace up your sleeve, re: the critical role(s) of the other macros...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2003)

DP, are you aware of any (non-IM) articles specifically addressing metabolic re-sets?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2003)

Sorry, just what w8 and I wrote at another board, since deleted 

( We didn't invent this, but I see few who advocate starting a cut this way....it came from years of seeing people comsume 600-800 calories a day, spend and hour a day on a treadmill, and get fatter!  Physically impossible according to the medical community)

All I can tell you is that it works...once a persons metaboilsm is reset, then they have "somewhere to go"...at 600-800 calories a day...you have freakin' "nowhere to go!" 

DP


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Sorry, just what w8 and I wrote at another board, since deleted
> 
> ( We didn't invent this, but I see few who advocate starting a cut this way....it came from years of seeing people comsume 600-800 calories a day, spend and hour a day on a treadmill, and get fatter!  Physically impossible according to the medical community)
> ...



No problem...shhhhhtuff happens. 

Oh I don't doubt the benefits of this approach at all...now. Initially, it sounded like a long shot. I mean, really.._increase_ calories to _lose_ weight? Ludicrous!  Well, I think you may have hit the nail on the head with the "somewhere/nowhere to go" analogy.........which, by the way, sounds like a great book title. "Nowhere to go" Hmmmm. In order to create a deficit, there must first be a surplus. Seems so clear now... 
The most difficult aspect of all of this is the wait. _Patience!_You're eager as hell to rid yourself of this excess, but you have to hang on......and on.......increasing cals..no gain...increasing..no gain...increasing...etc. Now, the exciting moment comes when there _is_ a gain. What?! Happy about _Gaining?_ Heck Yeah! Because soon it'll be time to _Decrease Calories_ and hopefully a loss of BF as well. We'll see.


----------

